# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  pomozite mladoj mama-srednjoškolki!

## ronin

pomozite mladoj majki s dvoje djece!

Dugo sam na ovom forumu drage moje,nikada nisam tražila pomoć za nikoga,a iako sam i sama lošijeg imovinskog stanja,nikad mi nije bio problem odvojiti od usta i pomoći potrebitima!

jedna moja bivša učenica ,ima sedamnaaest godina,trudna je sedam mjeseci.
Roditelji su je izbacili na ulicu,dečko za nju i ne pita.U našem gradu pomogla sam joj iznajmiti garsonijeru koju plaća 1000 kuna mjesečno + režije.
Živi od milodara.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

Ja joj dajem koliko mogu,stvari za bebu,staru robicu ,kinderbet,hranilicu ,kolica.

Međutim,njoj je potrebna novčana pomoć.Nekoliko stanarina nije platila,struja joj je pred isključenjem
Više je gladna nego sita.ja sam isto dosta lošeg imovinskog stanja,pokrivam svoje potrebe donesem joj nešto hrane,no ne mogu ni ja na uštrb svoje djece!
porođaj se bliži,treba kupiti osnovne potrepštine.


Molim vas,predrage moje Rodice zlatnog srca!
da svaka od vas donira 50 kuna mislim da bismo dosegli svotu od 10-12 tisuća kuna koja bi riješila njene dugove i egzistenciju  narednih nekoliko mjeseci!

evo ja ću biti hrabra i ovim putem objavljujem svoj broj moba na koji me možete kontaktirati 098 98 19 386

a tekući račun na koji možete uplatiti novac je 320 890 8767

molim vas  za pomoć!!!!!!

----------


## tinkie winkie

> a tekući račun na koji možete uplatiti novac je 320 890 8767


koje banke?

----------


## ronin

ajme mene zaboravne ,toliko sam sretna i uzbuđena da zaboravih :Razz: BZ!!!!

predrage moje,molim vas pomozite joj.
Ja sam uplatila danas 200 kuna,ako nas se nađe više,malo po malo,mislim da ćemo učiniti dobro djelo!

ljubim vas !!!

----------


## MGrubi

koji je broj računa pbz-a? (onaj prvi)

----------


## ronin

je draga moja!!!!

----------


## dijanam

ajde neka netko napise broj racuna pbz-a jer ronin ne ide ovo, ocito joj je bankarstvo blisko ko i meni.

----------


## ronin

pa napisala sam!!!!!

PBZ 320 890 87 67

----------


## mikka

ma ne taj, onaj prvi, recimo kod zagrebacke je

2390000-...

za pbz ne znam ni ja. ajmo curke, koja ima racun u pbz-u nek javi

----------


## mikka

aha, ja moram znati i ime i prezime korisnika racuna, i sjediste tj. grad, posto placam preko weba, a nece mi primiti uplatu bez tih podataka.

----------


## Sanjica

2340009

----------


## ronin

jel to ovaj broj

2340009-320 8908767
jastrebarsko PBZ

ime-na PP

----------


## Sanjica

Evo, maloprije sam nešta prebacila na njen račun. Imam PBZ pa mi odmah izbacilo njeno ime i prezime i mjesto stanovanja. Ne usudim se prva napisati njene podatke, vidim da je u pitanju malo mjesto i vjerojatno je svi poznaju. Ako su je starci izbacili na ulicu, vjerojatno su jako primitivni i smatraju je sramotom. Tko zna što bi sve mogla još doživjeti od njih...

Tko se od vas razumije u papirologiju da je uputi na ostvarivanje njenih prava glede porodiljnog i slično?

----------


## ronin

> Evo, maloprije sam nešta prebacila na njen račun. Imam PBZ pa mi odmah izbacilo njeno ime i prezime i mjesto stanovanja. Ne usudim se prva napisati njene podatke, vidim da je u pitanju malo mjesto i vjerojatno je svi poznaju. Ako su je starci izbacili na ulicu, vjerojatno su jako primitivni i smatraju je sramotom. Tko zna što bi sve mogla još doživjeti od njih...
> 
> Tko se od vas razumije u papirologiju da je uputi na ostvarivanje njenih prava glede porodiljnog i slično?


To ću ja preuzeti na sebe
samo da je financijski osiguramo
brinem se,10 000 kuna mi se čini ogromna svota :/

----------


## ivarica

je li se javila centru za soc. skrb?
oni bi joj mogli pomoci u placanju tih zaostalih rezija kroz one jednokratne novcane pomoci.
sjecam se da je prije bilo da mame koje su bez primanja mogu dobiti cetiri te jednokratne pomoci, to ti je skoro pa pola iznosa 
 :Love:

----------


## ronin

ja sam je osobno tamo odvela
no centra za socijalnu skrb u jaski je vjerojatno najneučinkovitiji u Hrvatskoj
tamo sjede dokone babe koje piju kavu i čekaju penziju
i ne nadam se pomoći u skoro vrijeme  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ana-blizanci

ja ću vrlo rado uplatiti, koliko treba?

----------


## ronin

koliko možeš draga,beskrajno ti hvala  :Heart:

----------


## ana-blizanci

ma no problemaos...nadam se da me shvačaš....
čim mi sjedne novac od porodiljnog nadan se u ponediljak...  :Kiss:

----------


## sbuczkow

> ja sam je osobno tamo odvela
> no centra za socijalnu skrb u jaski je vjerojatno najneučinkovitiji u Hrvatskoj


BTW, ima i onaj SOS za zene u svakom gradu. Reklamiraju se cak. PS sutra ti odgovorim na pp ker sad idem leci.  :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

Nisam ovo vidjela ranije, ali nikad nije kasno. 
Uz dopuštenje ostalih moderatora, možda bi mogli staviti topic na još par podforuma, pa kada i drugi ljudi vide, držati samo na KSO?

----------


## iskrica

Ja ću uplatiti sutra čim stignem do bankice....  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## bzara

ja još danas uplaćujem, čim završim s poslom!
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## sabaleta

Udruga Korak po korak ima projekt  "Mama je mama" namjenjen maloljetnim majkama. Možda joj mogu pomoći nekim informacijama.
http://www.udrugaroditeljakpk.hr/vijest.asp?id=262

----------


## MGrubi

_ms. ivy editirala link

molim vas da ne ulazimo u raspravu, ograničimo se na pomoć ili ostanimo po strani._

----------


## limunada

Molila bih djevojčine podatke na pp, ne prolazi mi uplata bez imena.   :Sad:

----------


## Shanti

Molim te, pošalji podatke na pp.   :Love:  

Hoćeš li da akciju proširim i na svom blogu? Svaka uplata dobro dođe, a vjerujem da će i među onima koji me čitaju a koji nisu na Rodi biti onih koji će htjeti pomoći.

Btw, ona je malodobna, CZSS mora reagirati, ma kako radnice u vašem centru bile usporene. Moraju. Ako neće ubrzo reagirati, javi.

Btw još jednom, znači li ovo "mlada majka s dvoje djece" da djevojka nosi dvojčeke?   :Smile:  


I... trebat će joj kasnije pomoć i da završi školu... vjerujem da će uspjeti, uz tvoju moralnu potporu.   :Kiss:

----------


## marta

Ja sam shvatila da ceka trece dijete? :? 

Da li Konzum ili Mercator imaju dostavuu Jastrebarsko?

----------


## mamma san

Ronin,

kopiram jedan svoj post sa jednog od topica pomoći.


U OVOM tekstu na našem portalu, na kraju su navedeni brojevi udruga koje se bave raznim pomoćima trudnicama, majkama i djeci. 

Također, kroz google sam došla do jednog   :Sad:   članka, su navedeni slijedeći kontakti za pomoć trudnicama i mladim majkama u nevolji:

Udruga "Korak po Korak" koja pomaže maloljetnim majkama..tel: 2442-061 (možda mogu dati koji dobar savjet).

udruga TESA - nudi pomoć mladim mamama. Tel 482-8888 (dežuraju od 10-22 sata). 

I pitaj u Dječjem domu "Vladimir Nazor" - organiziraju smještaj trudnicama i to 6 mjeseci prije rođenja djeteta i još godinu dana poslije. Sa centrima za socijalni rad dogovoraraju novčanu pomoć mladim mamama, a ponekad im tvrtke i ustanove ponude i posao za mlade mame.  - OVDJE PROBAJ SVAKAKO!   :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

> I pitaj u Dječjem domu "Vladimir Nazor" - organiziraju smještaj trudnicama i to 6 mjeseci prije rođenja djeteta i još godinu dana poslije. Sa centrima za socijalni rad dogovoraraju novčanu pomoć mladim mamama, a ponekad im tvrtke i ustanove ponude i posao za mlade mame.  - OVDJE PROBAJ SVAKAKO!


Ovo je super savjet!   :Love:  

Znam da je prije puno godina jedna malodobna trudnica koju sam poznala, a bila je u sličnoj situaciji, kod njih čekala porod i provela još nešto mjeseci nakon njega, ali nisam bila sigurna da to i dalje tako funkcionira...

----------


## Charlie

Draga ronin, ja sam uplatila ali sve si nešto razmišljam...to nije rješenje, od toga se ipak ne može živjeti. Dobro će joj doći da prebrodi dugove i ovih najosjetljivijih par mjeseci, ali za dalje jednostavno se mora obratiti nadležnim centrima i udrugama za posao i za redovnu državnu pomoć, jer će samo tako sebi i djetetu osigurati koliko toliko pristojan život. Ako mogu još nešto pomoći, javi na pp   :Love:

----------


## ZO

> Da li Konzum ili Mercator imaju dostavuu Jastrebarsko?


u Jaski postoji i Konzum i Mercator....

----------


## ronin

Ali nemaju dostavu!
samo da razjasnim,o tome kako je ta jadnica zatrudnjela sa prvim djetetom ne želim ni pisati jer bi se time trebala baviti policija.

Ne znam što je napisala MGrubi,možda i bolje da ne znam,pošto je post editiran.
No osjetila sam ubod u srcu,to je sigurno.

Ja sigurno neću nikog prisiljavati da pomogne.
Dugo sam na forumu,mislim da ste me već dobro upoznali,i ako vam kažem da je ta djevojčica najusamljenije i najbjednije dijete na svijetu,vjerujte mi na riječ.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## ronin

evo do sada je sjelo 400 kuna!
popodne idem na Elektru dati barem to i neće joj isključiti struju!!!!
(pokažu dobru volju kad platiš barem dio!) :D  :D  :D

----------


## iskrica

Mogu dobit ime i prezime na pp

----------


## Marsupilami

Pa zar to dijete nema skrbnika?
Ona je maloljetna ljudi moji, pa ne moze maloljetna osoba biti prepustena sama sebi, pa cak ni stan ne moze iznajmiti sama  :/ 

Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako joj je   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ja sam isto bila trudna sa 17 ali ja sam imala podrsku svojih, ne znam ni sama sto bi bilo da ju nisam imala   :Sad:  

Moze li njena adresa na PP?
Slozila bih neki paketic sa hranom i mozda nesto robice za bebu ako nadjem.

----------


## Marsupilami

i koliko sam shvatila ona ima dvoje djece? Koliko je starije dijete staro? Treba li robice za njega ili nesto posebno?

----------


## Shanti

Ronin, hvala na podatcima!

Jesi li zvala ove udruge na koje te je uputila mamma san i što su rekli, mogu li i oni kako konkretno pomoći?

I što je konkretno rečeno u CZSS?

Bez obzira koliko dobre volje bilo među korisnicama ovog foruma, mislim da ne treba izostaviti ni službene institucije koje su dužne pomoći kao ni one koji su se udružili upravo kako bi pomogli u ovakvim slučajevima.

I plz, odgovori mi, što znači "mlada majka s dvoje djece"? Ima li ona već jedno dijete i rodit će drugo, nosi li dvojčeke ili...?

----------


## ronin

Ovako..ne bih željela ići u neke detalje koji narušuju njeno pravo na privatnost
dosta sam objašnjavala na pp

prvo dijete je rodila s 14 (bila je silovana)
sada će roditi drugo

ponavljam,robica i oprema joj ne treba,opremila sam je ja i moja obitelj,a mi je i hranimo
ja joj često odnesem ručak

----------


## traktorka

Ronin-svaka ti čast na svesrdnoj pomoći   :Heart: 

Ja vjerujem da treba pomoći svakome jer nikad ne znaš što ti život nosi i ne daj Bože nikome!
Svatko tko može,neka da od srca i već smo napravili super stvar !
Ovo je zaista teška i tužna priča,a nadam se da ćemo mi s foruma i drugi dobri ljudi barem malo moći pomoći ovoj nesretnoj djevojci!

----------


## ronin

aha sad sam saznala  što je MGrubi stavila
voljela bih da je prije pitala mene,ja bih joj mogla objasniti kako razmišlja  prestravljena djevojčica iz primitivne sredine

ljepše zvuči odbjegli muž nego dečko,moram priznati
ja sam joj dala svoje staro računalo i pokazala kako na internet,pokazala jo Rodine stranice

a ona se eto usudila na drugom forumu zatražiti pomoć i pohvaliti mene
iskreno,ja nisam ni znala za to,no to ne mijenja ništa

tko ne želi pomoći,ne mora
ako ne vjerujete njoj,vjerujte meni

----------


## tibica

Mogu dobiti podatke od cure? I ja bi pomogla.

----------


## Gaja

Evo sam se logirala, iako pratim podforum PZ već neko vrijeme, kako bi mogla dobiti djevojčine podatke na PM ....(ime, adresu)
Ronin, unaprijed hvala.

----------


## enna

Ronin,   :Heart:   takla si me u srce, fala Dragom Bogu na ljudima kao što si ti!

Molim i meni podatke na pp.

----------


## Loli

Ronin, neka piše, a možeš i ti u njeno ime, pravobraniteljici za djecu! Ona joj možda ne može pomoći financijski, ali može pogurnuti centar (ili policiju - to što je bila silovana se ne smije zanemariti) da odrade svoj posao.
Sigurna sam da djevojci treba puno, puno više od materijalne pomoći.

----------


## Rene2

Zar ne postoji neko mjesto za prihvat maloljetnih trudnica, gdje im pomažu do osamostaljenja?

Barem bi joj smještaj bio siguran.
Je li kontaktirala ikada CZSS?

----------


## ronin

Dobila sam vrlo konkretne upute od mame san  :Heart:  
ići ćemo tim tragom čim riješimo financijsku zavrzlamu  :Smile:

----------


## ronin

evo samo da vam kažem da sam bila kod ******
rekla sam joj da sam platila dio struje,ukupni dug za struju je 2000 kn
ali barem ona i djetešce neće biti u mraku  :Heart:  

skuhala sam doma i finu riblju juhicu i donijela im,a malome Zvonimiru sam kupila Spidermana.
Ja u životu nisam vidjela sretnije dječje oči!

----------


## sweetmint

I ja bih voljela pomoci sa uplatom, trebala bi njene podatke na PP.

----------


## Novel

ronin može podatke na pp  :Love:  
svaka čast

----------


## mamaineven

Možete mi pomoći, plaćam općom uplatnicom, šta napišem u broj računa primatelja, a šta u poziv na broj odobrenja.

Znam da sam smotana, pomoć

----------


## enna

Ja sam plaćala preko E-bankarstva zagrebačke banke i napisala sam:

žiro-račun: 2340009-3208908767
model: 02
poziv na broj: 161107 (današnji datum)

i prošlo je bez problema!

----------


## marta

kod zabe se uopce ne mora upisati nikakav poziv na broj.

----------


## niccoleta

pa ne znam u kojoj si banci, ali dovoljno je da na račun primatelja upišeš 
2340009-3208908767

a poziv na broj, staviš datum, npr. 161107

a za neke banke će ti trebati ime prezime i adresa, tako da to pitaj *ronin* na PP

----------


## mamaineven

Ok, valjda će proći.

Hvala!

----------


## niccoleta

vjerujem da će pomoć stići, malo po malo....
država naša dok nešto napravi, to dijete će biti na ulici
uplatila sam malo, nemam ni ja puno, možda idući mjesec bude još koja kuna
nadam se da će se skupiti!

----------


## laky

Ronin kako da mi iz BIH pošaljemo nešto,nemamo PBZ a neznam kako ide uplata u inozemstvo,mislim da su troškovi slanja visoki ,jel može neka adresa pa možemo i poštom nisu ogromne svote pa preporučno.Može i na pp...


i da nemamo svi mogućnosti slanja u kunama ali € može zamijeniti  :Kiss:

----------


## ronin

da,slala je jedna cura iz Bih-mislim da je poslela 6 eura!  :Heart:

----------


## vrcki

može i meni podatke za uplatu na pp?

----------


## ana-blizanci

MOGU LI JA PREKO JADRANSKE UPLATITI???...

----------


## ronin

> MOGU LI JA PREKO JADRANSKE UPLATITI???...


možeš iz bilo koje banke draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## irenas

uplatila   :Kiss:

----------


## DorinaMama

Ronin svaka ti čast, na kraju prve strane sam već plakala. Strašno, ali zato smo mi tu da pomognemo. Ja uplatila.

----------


## vendela

> može i meni podatke za uplatu na pp?


  i ja bi pomogla, koliko cu moc,jer ni ja nisam u baš sijajnoj situaciji, ali njoj je potrebnije  nego meni pa mi molim te pošalji podatke na pp

----------


## ana-blizanci

POŠALJI I MENI NA PP!!!U PONEDILJAK UPLAČUJEM SIGURNO!!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ZO

:Klap:  mi....barem da joj nešto pomognemo....
ovo me dirnulo u srce, svaka čast



> *ali njoj je potrebnije nego meni* pa mi molim te pošalji podatke na pp

----------


## ronin

evo baš sam razgovarala sa mužem i dogovorili smo da ćemo ovaj vikend  ići pokrečiti  njenu garsonjeru! :D

----------


## DorinaMama

ronin pravi si anđeo i ti i tm. Izvještavaj nas kako ide i kako još možemo pomoći.

----------


## sanja74

Mogu podaci na pp?

tnx

----------


## ronin

zasada smo skupili 1355 kuna,od toga sam 400 odmah odnijela na Elektru da ne ostane u mraku a 1000 ćemo dati za stanarinu.
Još mora dati 4 stanarine i 1500 kuna struje.

----------


## Sanjica

Ajmo cure, možemo mi to... Božić dolazi i svi već razmišljamo o poklonima i trpezi. Lijepo je u ta razmišljanja uključiti i one kojima je zaista potrebno, jako potrebno?

Ja ću napraviti još jednu uplatu u prosincu, bit će božićnice, lova djeci za darove... Moj Zvonimir će dobiti svoj poklon, bit će u toploj kući u velikoj obitelji koja ga jako voli... Zašto ne bi i neki drugi mali Zvonimir imao barem mali djelić toga?

----------


## ronin

ja sam odlučila marini dati pola iznosa od svoje božićnice,neka sirotici kuća zamiriši po kolačima a nadam se da će i mali Zvonimir osjetiti čar Božića...prvi puta u domu u kojem ga ne tuku i ne viču na njega.  :Heart:  

to dijete je svaki božji dan od svog djeda dobivalo nogom u leđa.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Tonka001

pozdrav svima,

ja sam nova na forumu, evo rado bi pomogla djevojci ali mi trebaju podaci jer bi uplatila zabom, pa vas molim na pp !

----------


## vendela

> ja sam odlučila marini dati pola iznosa od svoje božićnice,neka sirotici kuća zamiriši po kolačima a nadam se da će i mali Zvonimir osjetiti čar Božića...prvi puta u domu u kojem ga ne tuku i ne viču na njega.  
> 
> to dijete je svaki božji dan od svog djeda dobivalo nogom u leđa.


  ovo je grozno za cut,  :Sad:   :Sad:   ma mislim da ce mu više znacit da ga niko ne maltretira, nego ista drugo a isto se nadam da ce se nac i za neku sitnicu za dar...    :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## branka1

3-godišnje dijete nogom u leđa????  :Crying or Very sad:  
Zamislite samopouzdanje tog djeteta za par godina..................


Jel za uplate na e-zabi treba ime? Nisam sad doma pa ne mogu provjeriti.

U svakom slučaju, ronin, može i meni ime na pp, pliz

----------


## Tonka001

da, traži naziv primatelja kad plaćaš preko zabe...

----------


## vendela

Evo ja upravo uplatila  :Kiss:   nije puno ali je od srca  :Love:

----------


## ronin

vendela  :Heart:

----------


## Tonka001

evo uplaćeno.. ronin, divim se vašoj gesti, kada bi bilo više takvih ljudi svijet bi bio puno ljepši... pozdrav !

----------


## mama courage

ronin, ne kuzim, jel majka trudna il ima dijete ? malo me zbunilo ovo spominjanje malog zvonimira ?!

----------


## ZO

evo:



> prvo dijete je rodila s 14 (bila je silovana)
> sada će roditi drugo

----------


## mama courage

hvala!

----------


## sanja30

Uplaceno od srca   :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Uplaceno.   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

Dragi moji još jednom vam puno puno hvala!
Pomogli smo osobi kojoj nema tko pomoći,i to je velika stvar.
Svaka lipa biti će korisno upotrijebljena.

Pošto sam na pdf-u Kamo s ovim optužena da ljude maltretiram,da od njih tražim novac,i što je najgore od svega,DA GA VJEROJATNO UZIMAM ZA SEBE,ja na ovom forumu više ne želim provesti ni trena.

----------


## branka1

Ronin, nemoj tako, nije to prvi put da se neki pojedinci koji ne žele pomoći upuštaju u raspravu samo da bi izvrijeđali druge
pusti sitne duše...

----------


## ronin

branka znam,ali mene je Amelie 32 maltene optužila da sam pokrala taj novac a to su već ozbiljne optužbe.
Meni to ne treba.

----------


## branka1

Joj, joj, prvo sam ovdje postala, a onda tek išla pogledati onaj topic i vidjela da se radi i o Amelie.

Amelie je inače meni jako draga i znamo se osobno i, vjeruj, nije zla osoba, dapače, ja o njoj mogu reći samo sve pozitivno.
Ne znam kako je došlo do ovog nesporazuma i o kakvim se točno pp-ovima radi, ali znam da je na forumu već bilo sličnih prevara i točno je da ljudi već pušu i na hladno.
Možda  ste se vas dvije našle u krivom trenutku, jedna kriva riječ i ode sve u krivo...

U svakom slučaju, ja ne sumnjam u tebe. I mogu zamisliti kako se sad osjećaš.
ali probaj shvatiti i one koji sumnjaju. znam da je to teško, ali probaj.

A kad sam pisala ovdje ovaj prijašnji post, sjetila sam se isto jednog topica za pomoć jednoj mnogobrojnoj obitelji, kad su se nakon nekog vremena počeli javljati ljudi samo zato da bi solili pamet i osuđivali. E, to mi je krajnje neukusno.
Ako hoćeš, pomogni, ako ne, šuti. Nitko ne zna tko je u kakvoj situaciji dok nije u njegovoj koži i kako je do te situacije došlo.
Ja, i kad dajem prosjacima na cesti, uvijek imam svoje sumnje.
Ali mislim si, ja ću dati jer mi u tom trenutku tako savjest nalaže i osjećat ću se bolje, a ako me je taj netko prevari, neka to bude na njegovu savjest. Dobro, ako me prevario, onda sigurno ni nema savjesti.
Možda sam ja i malo naivna, ali takva sam

Jer tko zna kamo ode i ona roba i onaj novac uplaćen na račune raznih humanitarnih udruga. A drago mi je kad se ovdje može pomoći nekome konkretno, tko do novca takvih institucija može vrlo teško doći

I, molim te, nemoj napuštati forum, pogotovo ne radi Amelie. Da je malo bolje upoznaš vidjela bi da je čista suprotnost od one osobe kakvom si je ti doživjela
 :Kiss:

----------


## fegusti

> Pošto sam na pdf-u Kamo s ovim optužena da ljude maltretiram,da od njih tražim novac,i što je najgore od svega,DA GA VJEROJATNO UZIMAM ZA SEBE,ja na ovom forumu više ne želim provesti ni trena.


ne odlazi zbog onih koji u tebe ne sumnjaju i žele pomoći.

----------


## Joe

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pošto sam na pdf-u Kamo s ovim optužena da ljude maltretiram,da od njih tražim novac,i što je najgore od svega,DA GA VJEROJATNO UZIMAM ZA SEBE,ja na ovom forumu više ne želim provesti ni trena.
> 
> 
> ne odlazi zbog onih koji u tebe ne sumnjaju i žele pomoći.


X

----------


## zmaj

ja tek trebam otić do banke..

----------


## ronin

Ovako cure....

zbog prestrašnih optužbi zlonamjernih ljudi ja ću sljedeći tjedan ovaj račun zatvoriti.

Zbog ljudskosti i topline vas koje ste otkinule od sebe da bi netko drugi imao ne mogu vam se dovoljno zahvaliti...Bog će vam ionako platiti.

Kad god bih nazvala Marinu da joj kažem koliko je novaca skupljeno ona od suza u pravilu nije mogla reći ni riječ...zahvaljujem vam se  i u njeno ime.Učinile ste jako dobro djelo.

Marina će u lipnju maturirati u srednjoj ekonomskoj i moj tata će je zaposliti u knjigovodstvenom servisu kada joj beba krene u jaslice.

Zbog zaustavljanja ove akcije podstanarstvo više neće biti opcija,preskupo joj je.
Trenutno radim na tome da je smjestim u jednu vikendicu koja je trenutno prazna,a namještena.držite mi fige da uspijem,mislim da je po informacijama koje sada imam ta opcija izgledna.

Još jednom vam se iskreno zahvaljujem,drage moje,a na ove druge,koje me "prijavljuju" neću ni trošiti riječi.

Ovo je moj posljednji post na Rodi.
Želim vam sreću!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sandrij2

> Ovako cure....
> 
> zbog prestrašnih optužbi zlonamjernih ljudi ja ću sljedeći tjedan ovaj račun zatvoriti.
> 
> 
> Ovo je moj posljednji post na Rodi.
> Želim vam sreću!


Joj, *ronin*, nemoj.... Ja sam mislila uplatiti još jednom prije Božića. 

I nemoj odlaziti... I nemoj se loše osjećati... Imaš razloga biti ponosna jer će ti netko cijeli život biti zahvalan na tome što činiš. Barem se nadam da je Marina svjesna svega što činiš za nju, pa stavljaš na kocku i svoj ugled.

Budi tu, puno toga smo skupa prošle... A i pjesmu smo ti dužne...   :Heart:   Samo čekamo taj trenutak!

----------


## Sanjica

ronin, imaš toliko hrabrosti u sebi da si pokrenula sve ovo da sam apsolutno sigurna kako je ovo samo jedan trenutak slabosti... Razumljivo je da te pogađa sve ovo, ali nema foruma na kojemu ne gostuju bolesnici (i to potpisujem tisuću puta) i koji ne čitaju naslove otvorenih topika.

Ako je ovaj topik naslovljen sa "Pomozite..." onda se tu ne diskutira o tome jeli ili nije istina i tu nemaju šta tražiti oni koji ne žele pomoći.

Tko je voljan pomoći - dobro, tko nije nek otvara druge topike ili svoj vlastiti na temu "Istine i prijevare na forumu".

ronin, ostani barem na ovom topiku, nek se usudi neko javiti i pljuvati po svima nama. Ak smo budale, sebi smo budale i sebe smo oštetili, nikog drugog. To je naš rizik koji smo punog srca i duše prihvatile.

Evo, možeš osnovati i neku vrstu mreže za njih. Ja već sad mogu garantirati da mogu svaki mjesec na plaći prebaciti 50 kn. To je zaista sitno, ali 50 po 50... A u nekim posebnim prigodama mogu ubaciti i neku extra uplatu.

Pa  neće ni to stanje do vijeka. Ostvariti će porodiljni i još neke vrste pomoći (nadamo se) i početi će raditi...

ronin? Nećeš valjda dozvoliti da zlo pobijedi dobro? :?   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## traktorka

> ronin? Nećeš valjda dozvoliti da zlo pobijedi dobro? :?


Potpisujem sve što je Sanjica napisala a ovo zadnje pogotovo!

Draga,razmisli o svemu i ostani s nama   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:  

Uplatim sutra, MM s tokenom zbrisao na službeni put.  :Razz: 

Ostani s nama ženo velikog srca.  :Kiss:

----------


## maremama

draga ne odlazi, pa ima nas jako puno koji želimo pomoći, i ja to želim ali ne mogu prije ponedjeljka nikako, zato ne zatvaraj račun jer nas ima još dosta koje smo najavile plačanje baš tada jer nam tada stiže naknada!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Ronin, činiš dobro djelo. Nemoj dozvoliti da se ojećaš loše zbog bilo čega.   :Love:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Uplaceno od srca


x  :Heart:

----------


## Ora

*Ronin* - moram ti priznati da sam na početku bila skeptična jer danas, na žalost, ima jako puno muljaža. Nadam se da nisi zatvorila račun jer bi te molila podatke kako bi mogla pridonjeti barem malo...   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

curu ne poznam, pa se meni i ne postavlja pitanje vjerujem li joj ili ne - na osnovu njenog prvog posta (s neba pa u rebra) na onom drugom forumu možda joj nikad ne bih uplatila. al VJERUJEM ronin   :Heart:   i ako ona moli za pomoć - onda ću rado pomoći koliko je u mojoj moći. 

fascinantno mi je vidjeti da se očekuje od mladog bića da se potpuno "razgoliti" pred gledateljstvom, pokaže sav svoj jad i čemer - da bi mu udijelili koju kunu.  jel ima dvoje dijece il jedno a s drugim je trudna, jel se moralo toliko zadirati u njenu intimu i njenu traumu da bi se onda valjda lakše duše dalo tih "pišljivih" 50 kn, ne znam... nedavno na jednom topiku bila sam jedna od rijetkih koja je rekla da ne dijeli siromasima na ulici, svi su se tamo busali u prsa da daju i ne pitaju. a vidi sada... 

neizmjerno mi je drago vidjeti da za tu curu postoji realna šansa za posao, jer to je NAJBITNIJE, ovo naše je samo kao prva pomoć, sada... al ne može trajati dovijeka (i ne treba). vidim da je cura mlada, svašta je prošla i potpuno mi je jasno da od nje ne mogu očekivati isti način ponašanja, razmišljanja kao od osoba mojih godina i iskustva. ona je još uvijek mlada - luda, s kojim god nedaćama se susrela u životu. još uvijek je dovoljno mlada da napravi još sto ludosti u životu - i tada će je trebati prihvatiti takvu kakvu je, a ne suditi i nastojati je prema svojim mjerilima i željama oblikovati samo zato jer smo joj udijelili koju paru.

ronin, žao mi je što si morala ovo proći, žao mi je što si odlučila otići, volila sam te pročitati i stvarno se nadam da kad se tenzije malo smire, kad prođe nova godina da ćeš nam se opet vratiti. forum neće biti isti bez tebe   :Heart:  znam da si sad povrijeđena, iscrpljena i ojađena... al nije to vrijedno toga... 

p.s. zato se ja nikad ne bih odlučila otići jer znam koliko bih slomljenih   :Heart:  na ovom forumu ostavila... ne bih to mogla učiniti   :Grin:  nemoj ni ti...

i da - ako postoji interes nudim joj besplatan upad na tečaj njemačkog za sljedeću grupu u siječnju (il kad god).  :Grin:

----------


## sbuczkow

> *Ronin* - moram ti priznati da sam na početku bila skeptična jer danas, na žalost, ima jako puno muljaža.


Pa nije da moras uplatiti. Ako se osjecas izigrano ne uplacuj. Isto tako, ako ronin moli za pomoc jer osjeca da je to ispravno onda netko tko zeli uplatiti jer ga je ona zamolila ne treba preispitivati njene odluke i misliti se je li dobro da je uplatio 50 faking kuna ili je ipak mogao ustedjeti. Ako zelim i mogu uplatiti onda uplatim a ako ne, onda mirna Bosna. Vi ste ti koji odlucujete zelite li ili ne, to je isto kao i kad prodjes kraj prosjaka na cesti, zar ne? Ako mislim da me mulja ne ubacim, a ako mi se cini da mulja ne ubacim. Zasto onda oko ovoga raditi toliku famu? Ne moraju svi misliti da je to sto ona radi dobro, ali posto je ionako u qrcu žicati od nekoga lovu onda bi bilo lijepo da je bar prestanete psihicki maltretirati time. 

(Ora, ovo nije namijenjeno konkretno tebi, samo sam se nadovezala na tvoje rijeci).

----------


## ronin

ovako drage moje,osjećam se dužna podnijeti račun na ovom topicu,koji je u ovu svrhu i otvoren

 :Heart:  

svima koji ste odvojili dio novca u ovo predbožićno vrijeme znajte da će jedna mlada osoba zahvaljujući vama imati sretan i miran Božić 

i radi toga mi nije bilo teško otrpjeti ponižavanja,no kako u takvim životnim situacijama puno naučiš,i ovdje se vidjelo tko je ustvari Čovjek.

Zasada smo skupili 2700 kuna

plaćena je jedna stanarina 1000 kuna,jedna rata struje 400,s tim da ću u ponedjeljak uplatiti još 500 struje i 500 grijanja.

opskrbila sam je osnovnim potrepštinama i trenutno joj ništa ne fali

no ono što je najvažnije,pronašla sam joj smještaj najmanje do svibnja i to potpuno BESPLATAN!

dosta me ljudi zamolilo da ostavim račun otvoren pa će tako i biti .

Kako Bog ima čudne putove,jučer mi je moja prateta iz Kanade poslala paket dječje robice,za moje dječake,no dosta je stvari njima premalo i odmah smo to odnijeli Marini.

Kome ste pomogli ovoga Božića?Jednom malom dječaku koji svaki glasniji smijeh gleda u strahu,širom razgoračenih očiju,no i sve češće nam pokazuje kako izgleda njegov osmijeh.  :Heart:  

I zato vam hvala.  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Hvala tebi što si s nama  :Heart:  , i hvala ti radi tvog nesebičnog angažmana.  :Love:

----------


## ronin

> Hvala tebi što si s nama  , i hvala ti radi tvog nesebičnog angažmana.


ne bi tu bilo ništa bez dobrih ljudi koji su donirali svatko svoj dio.
ja osobno bih joj bila od slabe pomoći što se novaca tiče,mi se jedva pokrivamo,al se pokrivamo.

Baš sam bila u nekoj lošoj fazi kad me nazvala malena i zamolila me za pomoć.Muža nisam vidjela dulje vrijeme,računi dolaze svaki mjesec,pa sam imala nekih zdravstvenih smetnji,pa su me na kraju prevarili nešto s Max tv-om...baš mi se skupilo.Ljuta na cijeli svijet.

I dobijem poziv u pomoć.
I odjednom su mi se moji "problemi" učinili toliko malim i smiješnim,baš me protreslo ,i pokrećući akciju za ovu djevojku ja sam spašavala i sebe:u sebi sam opet pronašla smijeh i radost zbog sitnica,uvidjela zbog kolikih stvari bih trebala biti zahvalna-imam krov nad glavom,koji je moj,posao,dva predivna sina,muža koji me stvarno voli.....

ne znam ima li vam smisla ovo što vam pišem,meni ima,i koliko god sam ogorčena zbog nekih u najmanju ruku čudnih reakcija(mislim,zar je toliki problem izignorirat zamolbu i obrisat je kao što svaki dan brišeš spamove na melju?) toliko sam sretna zbog tolikog broja ljudi koji su mi se obratili što preko pm-a što preko mejla....toliko pozitivne energije i doborote odavno nisam osjetila!

Pomažući njoj pomogla sam i sebi...a evo ide nam i Božić...baš ga ove godine nekako dočekujem otvorena srca.  :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

> I odjednom su mi se moji "problemi" učinili toliko malim i smiješnim,baš me protreslo ,i pokrećući akciju za ovu djevojku ja sam spašavala i sebe:u sebi sam opet pronašla smijeh i radost zbog sitnica,uvidjela zbog kolikih stvari bih trebala biti zahvalna-imam krov nad glavom,koji je moj,posao,dva predivna sina,muža koji me stvarno voli.....
> *Pomažući njoj pomogla sam i sebi*...a evo ide nam i Božić...baš ga ove godine nekako dočekujem otvorena srca.


Pomogla si i mnogima od nas!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Nice

Draga Ronin, ja inaće ne sudjelujem u ovakvim akcijama ali ti se me uvjerila da je ovoj djevojci pomoć stvarno potrebna.
Molim te ime i prezime na PP (i adresu jer Zaba to traži) da mogu poslati novac.
Da li je moguće da pošaljem i paket sa nekim potrepštinama ?
ili tebi pa da joj ti to dostaviš ?

----------


## Lukina mamma

Draga ronin , i ja sam primila tvoju pp i odmah uplatila neku sitnicu. Sad kad znam da je račun još otvoren, kad budem u prilici, ponovit ću. 
Dajem ti veliku potporu i čestitam na tvojem angažmanu u riješavanju teške situacije mlade mame. Nema puno ovako nesebičnih ljudi. 
I zato sram bilo svih koji su i pomislili i trunkicu o nekim sebičnim nakanama i sličnom. 
Ovakve topiće i ovakva dobra dijela treba poticati i neka bude što više dobrih ljudi čistog srca sa željom za pomoći bližnjima. 
Ronin, šaljem ti tisuću   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .....

----------


## Charlie

*ronin*, lijepo je čuti da smo pomogli. Nadam se da će djevojci i malenima biti pružena i dugoročnija institucionalna pomoć   :Heart:  
Ako još nešto bude trebalo, tu sam.
P.S. S obzirom na to da uplate, ako ne idu unutar iste banke, nisu vidljeive u realnom vremenu nego 1 radni dan kasnije, možeš očekivati da će sutra sjesti ostatak novaca od petka!

----------


## bzara

ja sam uplatila u subotu ujutro, i idući mjesec ću uplatiti još! to što radiš, ronin je nešto najhumanije što čovjek može napraviti! onog trenutka kad si napisala da djevojka treba pomoć, ni ujednoj sekundi nisam pomislila ništa drugo, nego idem pravac banka! žao mi je samo što nema više takvih ljudi kao što si ti! moja obitelj pomaže jednoj strašno siromašnoj obitelji, i tako sam valjda odgojena da ću uvijek pomoći drugima! 
nemoj odlaziti s rode! čitam redovno svaki dan tvoje postove na odbrojavanju... jer pokušavam ponovno ostati trudna! 
 :Kiss:  od mene
 :Love:

----------


## rajvos

0d  :Heart:   za   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## may

ronin,   :Kiss:   ni mi nemamo ništa previše,ali uplatit ću i ja nešto malo...   :Kiss:

----------


## Dijana

ronin, pa nećeš valjda stvarno otići?  :Sad:  
Nisam ni trenutka posumnjala u tvoju iskrenost i tvoje dobre namjere.
Ne znam šta bi ti rekla, ljudi su svakakvi, možda si se trebala i na ovakve reakcije pripremiti (a zbilja ih je bilo krajnje nehumanih), a ne odlaziti zbog par frustriranih postova? Razumijem da si povrijeđena, ma u biti apsolutno razumijem zašto želiš otići, ali falit ćeš nam. Meni sigurno hoćeš.

----------


## bublić

ronin, ne odlazi, ne daj se, vidiš ima nas više koje ti vjerujemo nego "onih drugih". Zašto te diraju skeptici, toga je uvijek bilo i bit će. Pliz, pošalji podatke na pp.

----------


## ronin

> ronin, pa nećeš valjda stvarno otići?  
> Nisam ni trenutka posumnjala u tvoju iskrenost i tvoje dobre namjere.
> Ne znam šta bi ti rekla, ljudi su svakakvi, možda si se trebala i na ovakve reakcije pripremiti (a zbilja ih je bilo krajnje nehumanih), a ne odlaziti zbog par frustriranih postova? Razumijem da si povrijeđena, ma u biti apsolutno razumijem zašto želiš otići, ali falit ćeš nam. Meni sigurno hoćeš.


hvala vam  :Heart:  

najiskrenije,ušla sam u ovo otvorena srca i nisam bila pripremljena na neke reakcije

no,što te ne ubije,ojača te
mislim da je korist puno veća od moje eventualne štete

jedan dan sam plakala,idemo dalje  :Heart:

----------


## marta

:Kiss:

----------


## DorinaMama

Hej ronin drago mi je da si tu i razumijem te jako dobro. Kad čovjek ide u nešto otvorena srca i sav se tome preda a onda se nađe netko tko te popljuje ne razmišljajući o tome više niti sekundu. U svakom slučaju hvala ti što si pokrenula akciju, drži se i izvještavaj nas kako to ide dalje i da li treba još neka pomoć. I naravno pozdravi majku i velikog i konačno sretnog dečka.

----------


## NanoiBeba

samo ti ostavi otvoreni račun, za nas spore i bez mogućnosti plaćanja internetom

----------


## ronin

sad sam provjerila račun i skoro me strefilo od sreće!!!!! :D  :D  :D 
danas je na računu još tisuću kuna više!

a to znači da se podmiruje dug za isključeni telefon!!!! :D 

Kako se marina ovog tjedna seli ne možemo ostaviti isključenu liniju pa je ovo stvarno divno!

A ovakva vam je situacija:saznala sam za jednu kuću-vikendicu 1 km od njenog sadašnjeg  obitavališta,a kako mi je djed porijeklom iz tog sela zna vlasnike koji su preko zime u Puli,inače su iz Zagreba i u mirovini su,uglavnom ta je kuća prazna do 5.mjeseca!

Radi se o lijepoj kućici cca 50 kvadrata,potpuno namještenoj,od žlica i vilica do čistih plahti i ručnika.
Grijanje je na dvije kaminke,u svakoj sobi jedna.
Od aparata ima sve potrebno,televizor ću joj ja dovući iz svoje vikendice skupa sa starim videom koji smo dali popravit da malac može gledati crtiće .

Vijest koja me je jučer rasplakala ali ovaj put od sreće
 :Grin:   je ta da je krsna kuma od mog djeteta odlučila maloj pokloniti novu NOVCATU Gorenje perilicu(imaju inače dućan sa bijelom tehnikom)!!!!!  :Heart:  
Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati što se sve izdogađalo u samo par dana!

E da ,moj drugi djed će marini donijeti drva za zimu jer ima šumu,tako da je grijanje više ništa ne košta.
Autobusna stanica joj je udaljena 5 minuta hoda i za 15 minuta je u ambulanti,ljekarni i slično.
Usto,ima super susjede,također zagrepčance u mirovini koji su se zaista sažalili na njenu jadnu situaciju i pomoći će joj oko klinaca,čuvati i slično.
Ona će četvrti srednje polagati preko ispita,uskoro će biti punoljetna a onda je posao i stan u Jaski sljedeće godine moja briga.

Moram reći da ima strašan otpor prema domovima i mislim da će ovo za nju biti najbolje rješenje a očekujem i pomoć Centra za socijalnu skrb,konačno sam se uspjela naći na istoj valnoj dužini sa jednom gospođom pa će i oni učiniti svoje.
Jer znate,Marina se bojala da joj ne oduzmu dijete i još uvijek se boji.

Što da još kažem!Iskrena hvala divnim i plemenitim ljudima gospodinu i gospođi Bosnar,koji su bez imalo razmišljanja djevojci pružili bespaltno utočište.


 :Heart:

----------


## enna

:D  :D  :D  :D 

ronin  :Heart:

----------


## DorinaMama

Super vijest baš mi je drago da je tako lijepo krenulo. Ronin anđeo si kao što već rekoh. Javi ako još kaj treba, a za budućnost male obitelji želim sreću, zdravlje, i puno ljubavi. Tebi ronin velika   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Joe

ronin svaka čast, ja sam skeptik po prirodi ali u tvoju priču nisam ni trena posumnjala. Drago mi je da ostaješ na forumu i lijepo mi je čuti da se djevojci pomaže, i drago mi je da sam i ja malim dijelom pripomogla.
 :Love:

----------


## niccoleta

super  :D   :D  baš mi je drago
inače zbog prevaranata ispaštaju oni kojima je pomoć najpotrebnija, tako da me ne čudi da su ljudi malo skeptični, no uvijek se nađe onih koji će pomoć.
Rasplakalo me to sve, idući mjesec se nadam uplatiti više, ovaj smo malicko u krizi.

Izvještavaj nas, baš mi je drago vidjeti kako stvari teku.
  :D

----------


## nevena

ronin, zaba me trazi ime i prezime i adresu djevojke. mozes li mi molim te poslati na pp

----------


## mamaineven

Ronin, bravo za tebe  :D . Stvarno ti svaka čast, nemoj biti tužna zbog ljudi koji ne shvaćaju da dajući primamo! Glavno da pomognemo Marini i dečkiću i da im u Novoj godini život postane bolji!   :Heart:

----------


## Dijana

Danas sam stigla na banku i malo sam i ja doprinijela.   :Kiss:

----------


## Tashunica

ronin, svaka čast, skidam kapu na svemu što si napravila za tu curu. 
Molim te na pp sve podatke da i mi nešto uplatimo.

----------


## zizi

> Ronin, bravo za tebe . Stvarno ti svaka čast, nemoj biti tužna zbog ljudi koji ne shvaćaju da dajući primamo! Glavno da pomognemo Marini i dečkiću i da im u Novoj godini život postane bolji!


Ronin,  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

ronin   :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Ronin*...  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

ovo su divne vijesti. ne sto ima para na racunu, nego sto ostala infrastruktura odlicno funkcionira. ovo su velike stvari. svaka cast, ronin!   :Heart:

----------


## yaya

:D  :D  :D Barvo ronin   :Love:

----------


## anchie76

Obrisala sam post od Lex.

Nedopustivo mi je to da si pojedinci dopustaju doci ovdje i kritizirati i napadati Ronin zbog organiziranja ovoga ili nacina na koji je oranizacija izvedena.

Ova akcija NIJE OBAVEZNA za sve forumase.  NITKO vas ne tjera da sudjelujete niti da date 1 kunu donacije.

Ako vam se ne svidja akcija, pa nemojte sudjelovati. Barem je to jednostavno.  Oni koji zele sudjelovat ce sudjelovati, oni koji ne zele nece.  I sve rijeseno.

Ali da dolazite ovdje kritizirati i optuzivati, to zaista necu tolerirati.

----------


## nevera

Ronin je žena velikog srca.
Iako je ne poznajem, želim joj čestitati i zahvaliti na njenom angažmanu oko pomoći ovoj djevojci.
I mi smo uplatili, i baš sam sretna i ponosna.
 :Heart:  za ronin  !

----------


## DorinaMama

Bravo Anchi i bravo ronin.  :D

----------


## Tiwi

Ne znam kak se ljudima uopće da lamentirati jel hoće il neće. 

Ugl, drago mi je da se situacija odvija tako dobro (po mom mišljenju i bolje nego da je ostala u tom stanu). I idući mjesec ćemo uplatiti.   :Love:

----------


## Vivica

Ronin, ti si anđeo.   :Saint:  Presretna sam za svaku dobru vijest koja stiže od tebe. Prenesi naše puse Marini, Zvonku i mrvici u trbuhu. Od srca se nadam da će im krenuti nabolje, čitav život je pred njima.   :Heart:  
Naša je pomoć mala, ali drago mi je da smo i kap u tom moru i pomoći ćemo opet.  :Heart:

----------


## Moover

Ja molim adresu od njenih staraca da im odem malo objasniti neke stvari...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ronin

> Ja molim adresu od njenih staraca da im odem malo objasniti neke stvari...


Mogao bi riskirati da dobiješ bocu u glavu.
A nije to jedini takav primjer.Znam još nekoliko roditelja koji su "zaboravili"da imaju djecu.

Sretna je što se miče od njih,vjeruj mi.Alkohol pomiješan sa primitivizmom je jeko opasna kombinacija.Marina to najbolje zna,mali Zvonimir također,samo se nadam da se on neće sjećati.  :Sad:

----------


## sandam

zeno, ne znam sto da ti kazem, kojim rijecima da opisem zadovoljstvo koje osjecam cijelom ovom tvojom akcijom. vazno je da si joj sad podrska i da si napravila akciju skupljanja novca, rijesila trenutne egzistencijalne probleme. a to sto si joj pomogla osmisliti buducnost, to je neprocjenjivo. vjerujem da sve skupa dobro djeluje na njeno psihicko zdravlje i optimizam. i njoj prenesi moje divljenje. biti silovana u cetrnaestoj i nakon toga *nastaviti zivjeti* , ito zivjeti s djeteom u sredini bez vece podrske i prihvacanja i uz sve sacuvati zdrav razum, to mogu samo najvece.

velike ste obadvije  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

*Ronin*, odlične vijesti  :D

----------


## ZO

bravo  :D za ove prekrasne vijesti   :Love:  

*ronin* draga rekla sam ti sve što mislim i ponosna sam što te poznajem   :Heart: 
uz to što je predobra još je i super zgodna  :Grin:

----------


## Sanjica

Bravo Ronon, znala sam ja da ćeš se ti podići još jača i snažnija.  :Love: 

Vijesti su predivne, veseli nas svaka sitnica koju nam napišeš.    :Heart:

----------


## zmaj

ja sam danas bila u banci....i traže me podatke...pa dajte nek mi netko pošalje..br rn imam...

inače, drago mi je zbog vijesti :D

----------


## bzara

:D  :D  :D 
to su odlične vijesti!!! svaka čast ronin, i jako mi je drago da si ostala na rodi!   :Love:  
koliko je nekada malo potrebno, da bi se nečiji život iz temelja promijenio! divno je za čitati kako su svi željni i voljni pomoći!
svaka čast ronin i veeeelika   :Kiss:  od mene!

----------


## ronin

Eh ZO sad ti moram kavu platit  :Grin:  

Ljudi skupljeno je 5180 kuna! :D 

Zahvaljujem na pomoći,primili smo i nešto dječje kozmetike...super.

Čini mi se da ćemo vrlo brzo imati čistu situaciju.

Ići ćemo gledati kuću,dobila sam usmeni opis vlasnika,slijedi izvještaj kakva je situacija.Imam dobar osjećaj.  :Smile:

----------


## ronin

zmaj ja ću ti poslati sve potrebne podatke na pp  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

jel ovo trebao biti pp

----------


## ronin

Trebalo otići na pp...al nema veze
moderator može izbrisati a i ne mora....meni svejedno  :Kiss:

----------


## ronin

> jel ovo trebao biti pp


je  :Embarassed:

----------


## enya22

> Ljudi skupljeno je 5180 kuna!


 :D  :D
*ronin*  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Zeko1

svaka čast i tebi ronin i marini na hrabrosti!!! mislim da možda ne bi bilo loše da marina potraži i stručnu pomoć, jer teško da sve to neće ostaviti posljedice na nju i zvonkeca  :Sad:

----------


## suncokret

Ronin svaka čast, da bar ima više ljudi koji su spremni tako nesebično pomoći. I ne obaziri se na kritike, lakše je kritizirati nego nešto konkretno poduzeti.
Molim pošalji i meni podatke na pp.

----------


## zmaj

e ronin,
a bili mama razmislila da bebonjicu povija u platnene pelene  :Grin:  
trebam li napomenuti prednosti  :Razz:   (financije, ekologija, zdravlje...)
vjerujem da bi se cure s platnenog pdf-a uvelike odazvale
ja bi!!
i sigurno bi dobila dost pelena da izgura zimu bez strke oko jel suho jel mokro 8)

----------


## Tea

> e ronin,
> a bili mama razmislila da bebonjicu povija u platnene pelene  
> trebam li napomenuti prednosti   (financije, ekologija, zdravlje...)
> vjerujem da bi se cure s platnenog pdf-a uvelike odazvale
> ja bi!!
> i sigurno bi dobila dost pelena da izgura zimu bez strke oko jel suho jel mokro 8)


potpisujem ovo

----------


## ronin

a drage moje predobre cure....  :Heart:  
kak da vam objasnim a da najbolje ispadne.....

nisu mi dosada pelene dolazile na dnevni red...objasniti ću joj prednosti,uostalom to je i moj stav...meni su predivne

dobili smo 2 paketa Newborna i 1 onaj veći 3-6
najbitnije je da dijete bude čisto i presvučeno,jako je mlada i nadam se da će po tom pitanju sve biti oK

Hvala na ponudi,javim vam se po tom pitanju  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

ronin, osim ove akcije, mislim da te veći posao čeka kada ona rodi: na tebi je da joj objasniš, da je educiraš koliko je dojenje bolja i jeftinija opcija od bilo čega drugoga (ne znam je li netko pročitao u nedjeljnom Jutarnjem kako ona mama govori da joj za jednomjesečnog sina trebaju tjedno tri kutije adaptiranog, a jedna kutija košta 27 kuna, pa mokre maramice, pa čajići)...

Objasni joj kako beba do 6 mjeseci nije nikakav trošak (osim pelena, a i tome se može doskočiti uporabom platnenih koje bi, vjerujem, forumašice mogle donirati): ne trebaju ni mokre maramice (iako je to prva stvar koju mnoge mlade mame kupuju), ni čajevi, ni dude, ni bočice, ni kašice ni ništa...

Čini se kako djevojka ima povjerenja u tebe, "iskoristi" to na najbolji mogući način, kako ova financijaska pomoć ne bi bila jedina i jednokratna.   :Smile:

----------


## Ariens

Ukoliko ikad dodju u obzir (pa makar i za godinu dana) samo javi.
Imam par pelenica za nju   :Smile:

----------


## Ariens

Jos me nesto muci  :/ 
Hoce li ona biti sama kad rodi s malim djetetom?

----------


## ronin

> Jos me nesto muci  :/ 
> Hoce li ona biti sama kad rodi s malim djetetom?


ovo je goruće pitanje na koje još nemam odgovor ali imam par varijanti..jedna od njih je jedna gospođa koju ja znam a koja bi za određenu simboličnu svotu bila barem dva tri tjedna kod nje...žena je inače udovica,mislim da bi pristala...moram je pitati,to stalno premećem po glavi

apri što se dojenja tiče koliko kod je mlada Zvonkeca je dojila godinu dana tko da vjerujem da tu neće biti problema,a za platnene ću joj  naravno sjesti na glavu...mislim da će tu ušteda biti jači argument od ekologije...ali neka

----------


## ronin

ovo je treći puta da sam povela akciju skupljanja novca za nekog,u prva dva slučaja to su bila djeca lošijeg imovinskog stanja kojoj sam bila razrednica...i ja vam ne mogu reći koliko sam ja ojađena neučinkovitošću Centra za socijalnu skrb.
Konkretno se radi o jednom dječaku,danas je srednjoškolac.Dakle ako je ikad postojao primjer za strogi nadzor Centra i čak odvajanje roditelja od djece,to je bila ta obitelj.
Koliko sam ja suza ispalakala zbog tog dečka,ne znam.Radi se o djetetu čiji otac ima papire da boluje od PTSP-a samo ne znam gdje ga je zaradio jer u ratu nije bio.Sustavno je zlostavljao dječaka i njegovu mlađu sestru,dijete je u četvrtom razredu došlo u školu s masnicama i podljevima i tad je sve izašlo na vidjelo.Tad je prvi put prijavljen centru i obitelj je ko fol ušla pod nadzor.Ništa se nije promijenilo.malena je već u drugom razredu osnovne bila na terapiji Normabelima.
Ja sam za njega uvijek tražila i dobivala besplatne knjige,hranu u školi,izlete i slično.Prije dvije godine,baš isto u ovo vrijeme,odlučila  sam skupiti nešto novca i obaviti Božićnu kupovinu i odnijeti to njima u kuću.Skupilo se stvarno puno novca,otprilike isto kao u ovoj akciji,dio sam upotrijebila odmah a dio sačuvala za njegovo opremanje za maturalno putovanje.I tako,pred sam Božić,otišla sam u Konzum i nakupovala toliko stvari koliko sam mogla natrpati u auto,a kad sam krenula pronaći tu...kolibu gdje oni žive,daleko po makadamskoj cesti u vinogradu u selu 10 minuta autom udaljenom od mog grada...bila je to strava i užas.Bio je mrak,bez ulične rasvjete,stalno sam imala osjećaj da ću pasti s autom u provaliju.Kad sam ih konačno našla i vidjela gdje žive došlo mi je da vrištim od tuge i jada...u prljavoj sobici pola koje je zauzimao nekakav ogromni krevet,sve prljavo,nikakvo.Strašno.Odjurila sam u auto i plakala do doma i kad sam se vratila u svoj jednosobni stan imala sam osjećaj da sam došla u carsku palaču.
Škola je ponovno sve prijavila Centru,koji je došao u inspekciju.Po riječima moje ravnateljice,ušli nisu unutra.Samo su došli na vrata,pozvonili im i obavijestili ih da će do daljnjega biti pod nadzorom.
Prije maturalnog ja sam dečka odvela u Mercatone i za nekakvih 1500 kuna nakupovali smo odjeće za maturalac,nove tenisice,prve najkice u životu....bio je sretan kao malo dijete.Nemojte ni sumnjati da ih je čuvao,škola je trajala još deset dana a on je u nju dolazio u poderanim starim šlapama...nove su bile za Dubrovnik.
U osmom razredu upao je u starije loše društvo,pokušao se uklopiti i potkraj školske godine počeo markirati.Kako imam jako dobru ravnateljicu ušle smo u auto i tražile ga u po bijela dana od birtije do birtije dok ga nismo pronašle,izvukle i vratile ga u školu.Do kraja nije više markirao,ravnateljica ga je osobnim angažmanom strpala u Dom za učenike u Zagrebu jer je upisao srednju za kuhara samo da ga odvojimo od oca.Zasad je sve dobro,no da smo se pouzdavale u "učinkovitost"našeg centra pitam se gdje bi taj dječak bio danas....
malo sam skrenula s teme no jako često mislim na njega,i ljuta sam na sustav koji ne funkcionira,barem ne funkcionira kod nas,nego nečiji život i sudbina ovise o dobroj volji pojedinaca koji tada nešto učine,kao u primjeru malog Darija.

Vratimo se mi na temu,ja sam se malo izjadala jer imam ponekad osjećaj de više nitko nije zaintersiran za ničiju sudbinu,a vidim da ovdje ima stvarno dobrih ljudi...pa mi bude lakše.

----------


## Gaja

:Heart:  

Divna ženo !

 :Love:

----------


## Dijana

ajme ronin, stvarno imaš veliko srce!  :Love:

----------


## ronin

ma cure to bi učinila svaka,ali svaka od vas da je u prilici gledati takvu djecu!Sve vi,koje ste donirale i po 10 kuna,znam koliko je teško,da se nema,ja prva nemam od viška,no ne možete ostati gluhe i slijepe na potrebitost ,a pogotovo djece.I zato hvala VAMA!
Meni muž zna milijun puta prigovoriti zašto plačem i zašto me to dira,no primjetila sam da među mojim kolegama postoje dvije vrste ljudi:koji zaključaju svoje srce,prave se da ne vide,vođeni motom.gdje bih stigao da svima pomažem,takve djece ima puno,i onih koji daje sebe,ali često i izgaraju u tome.Nekako nema sredine.  :Heart:

----------


## Arwen

ronin da je više ljudi kao ti svijet bi nam bio puno ljepši   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## DorinaMama

> ronin da je više ljudi kao ti svijet bi nam bio puno ljepši


Toliko je nesreće na ovom svijetu, pa ja uvijek imam osjećaj da sam malo to ublažila kad se uključim u neku akciju poput ove.

A koliko puta plačem zbog nepravde, a pogotovo zbog dječice i zato mi je drago da možemo barem malo pomoći. Ronin tebi hvala što si nas uključila u akciju, i zato jer se i dalje brineš i o ostaloj nesretnoj djeci. Imaš veliko   :Heart:

----------


## rayna

ja tek sad ovo vidim   :Embarassed:  

molim podatke potrebne za uplatu tokenom.

----------


## zmaj

ronin, podatke daš il ne?? 
a o pelenama...znam da pored svega nisu prve na redu...al, zato smo mi tu da natuknemo koju... 
financijski bi joj se totalno isplatile...jer, 
vjerujem da bi ih dobila i više neg što bi bilo potrebno...
i jer održavanje po noćnoj tarifi struje mjesečno izađe svega 20ak kn (iz rodinog letka)
 8)

----------


## traktorka

Evo napokon i mi danas uplatili i zaista sam sretna što bar malo mogu pripomoći ovoj divnoj akciji !

Ronin   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> ronin, podatke daš il ne??


Poslala sam ti ja podatke na PP da ne čekaš, z-majko!

----------


## Ariens

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ronin, podatke daš il ne??
> 
> 
> Poslala sam ti ja podatke na PP da ne čekaš, z-majko!


i ja   :Smile:

----------


## ronin

> ronin, podatke daš il ne?? 
> a o pelenama...znam da pored svega nisu prve na redu...al, zato smo mi tu da natuknemo koju... 
> financijski bi joj se totalno isplatile...jer, 
> vjerujem da bi ih dobila i više neg što bi bilo potrebno...
> i jer održavanje po noćnoj tarifi struje mjesečno izađe svega 20ak kn (iz rodinog letka)
>  8)


hvala curama za podatke!
a za pelene se apsolutno slažem s tobom i koliko gd je u mojoj moći nastojati ću je uvjeriti,samo da ja nju smjestim!
Uopće ne sumnjam u ovaj odaziv!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ana-blizanci

ronin   :Naklon:  
zbilja si predivna osoba  :Love:   :Kiss:  
kad bi bar bilo više tako dobrih ljudi kao ti  :Kiss:

----------


## zmaj

:Laughing:  
još da se opet dovućem do banke  :Grin:  
hvala cure  :Love:  

i još, da definitivno sam mišljenja da bi uz curu trebao netko biti nakon poroda...kad se sjetim kak je meni bilo (a živim sa svojima)...brrrrrr

----------


## ronin

zmajček...hvala ti!

definitivno će biti netko,kao prvo treba čuvati zvonkeca no to mogu i ja...no bila bih najsretnija kad bi to moglo potrajati cijelih mjesec dana.Gledat ću da bude tako.

Danas konačno ulazim u kuću...dršte fige da bude sve OK...napisati ću vam večeras detaljni izvještaj i stanje na računu.
Također,otplaćujemo ostatak stanarine ,dio smo platili...e tu se nadam da će mi i muž pomoći umijećem pregovaranja,da malo smanjimo cifru jer je naravno bila neprijavljena,bez ugovora o iznajmljivanju(tako da se nadam da imamo prostora!)

 :Love:

----------


## anna-y

Možda i ja mogu pomoći, samo molim podatke o curi na pp.

----------


## jaffa

Svaka ti cast ronin!! :D

----------


## neva nevčica

ronin ti si velika žena sa još većim srcem  :Heart:  
molim na p.p. podatke o curi jer želim se i ja priključit koliko budem u mogućnosti.

----------


## Sanjica

Ne mogu odoljeti da ne podijelim sa svima vama jednu od najdražih i najljepših priča. Ne postoji prikladnije mjesto od ovog topika ovdje.

Ronin, još jednom - moj duboki naklon!  :Naklon:  


PRIČA O ZVIJEZDI I ŠANSI
U nastojanju da pomognemo ne možemo svima pomoći, ali, ako Vam se nađe na putu prilika da pomognete učinite to i dajte šansu svojoj zvijezdi. 



Priča počinje na morskoj obali, u romantičnoj stjenovitoj uvali s pjeskovitim morskim žalom. Noću je veliki val na pjeskovitu obalu izbacio stotine morskih zvijezda. Prekrasne su a golemo je prirodno bogatstvo otkriveno pogledu. No, zasjalo je sunce, žari i prži zvijezde i one ugibaju.
Na obali su i dva čovjeka. Svaki dolazi iz drugog smjera. 
Prvi, hodajući prema sredini, gleda u to bogatstvo koje ugiba i tužan misli: koja ljepota, koja dragocjenost, kolika vrijednost, a ugiba i nestaje. Zar je moguće da tolika ljepota, tolika raskoš morskih dubina propada u jednom hipu. A koliko ih samo ima. Nepravda je to što te prekrasne morske zvijezde moraju uginuti i nestati. A ocito moraju. Tužan koraca dalje i razmišlja o tome kako je to zbilja velika šteta. I samo razmišlja.
Drugi, dolazeci sa suprotne strane, šeta lagano i zabrinuta pogleda, ali se svaki cas sagne i nešto baca prema moru. I nešto radi.
A kad su se sreli, prvi covjek vidi da drugi u more baca morsku zvijezdu. Prišavši mu posve blizu prvi covjek upita: a što to vi radite? Drugi odgovara: vracam zvijezde moru! Prvi zacudeno pita: Ali cemu? Pogledajte koliko ih ima. Za sve njih nema šanse. 
A drugi se covjek sagne, uzme u ruke jednu zvijezdu i baci je u more odgovarajuci: Ali za ovu ima šanse!

----------


## ronin

Sanjica  :Love:  

evo dnevnog izvještaja:skupljeno je 5530 kuna :D 

režije smo podmirili,a velika je stavka da je uskoro bivši stanodavac oprostio posljednjih 8oo kn(odnosno bilo mu je bitnije da mu kompletna struja bude podmirena pa je pristao na kompromis iako mu nije bilo drago)

ona još mora vratiti posuđen novac,no to ćemo polako jer nije žurba,
sada se puno lakše diše jer se uvalila do grla...obećala sam joj i pola svoje Božićnice,budemo malo po malo sve porješavali

planirala sam skupljati i crni fond za buduće mjesece,tako da joj dajem mjesečnu rentu....ovisi naravno o tome koliko će novaca biti,no nekako mi je sigurnije da joj dajem  na rate nego sve odjednom....to me malo moram priznati muči jer ipak to nije moj novac nego njen no nije se baš pokazala mudra s novcem pa se bojim da se sve ne potroši na krive stvari,a ovako se bude sve redovito plaćalo pa se neće stvoriti novi dugovi...ne znam,lomim se malo oko te odluke

ona u siječnju postaje punoljetna,dobivat će porodiljnu naknadu ,no trebati će dati novaca i gospođi koja će biti kod nje nakon poroda no o tom potom

a inače da vam kažem:kuća je super!!!Ima spavaću sobu sa bračnim krevetom,ormarom,na podu parket,sa svake strane čupavci.Dnevni boravak odijeljen je od kuhinje kamenim šankom,sve aparate kuhinja ima,svi su ispravni.Tv i video donosimo kao i komp(iako sam se tu možda malo zaletila  :Grin:  ) a perilica stiže krajem tjedna! :D

----------


## dijanam

Sanjica, ja sam cula verziju u kojoj je bilo vise ljudi koji su, kad su vidjeli tog jednog covjeka, poceli i sami bacati zvijezde u more, jedan za drugim...

Ronin   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

super, bas mi je drago da dobro ide.

ovo me podsjeca na onu pjesmu "kad se male ruke sloze"  :Grin:  .

----------


## ronin

> super, bas mi je drago da dobro ide.
> 
> ovo me podsjeca na onu pjesmu "kad se male ruke sloze"  .


istina.
a da vidite kako su bile naslovljene donacije  :Zaljubljen:  

uz jednu je pisalo "paketić ljubavi i pažnje"

e pa tko god je napisao nek zna da me dirnuo do suza  :Heart:

----------


## Zeko1

mislim da je i više nego dobra odluka ne dati joj odmah sav novac, čak bih se usudila reći da bi bilo neodgovorno sve joj dati odjednom. Ja sa svojih trideset i kusur godina ne mogu garantirati da ne bih odmah potrošila da dobijem veću količinu novca(a ovaj iznos u njenoj percepciji je sigurno  velik), a kamoli curica od 17 godina koja je svega željna i vjerojatno si nikad ništa nije mogla priuštiti. mislim da ne bi bilo loše da skupa mjesečno napravite popis što joj treba i onda joj ti to kupiš(u skladu s raspoloživim iznosom), da joj uopće ne daješ gotovinu

----------


## Zeko1

a gdje će biti zvonkec kad ona bude u rodilištu?

----------


## ronin

> a gdje će biti zvonkec kad ona bude u rodilištu?


Radim na tome.  :Heart:  
Nadam se dobrim vijestima,tj dobroj povratnoj informaciji.
Na umu imam jednu dobru gospođu  iz Karlovca koja živi sama,udovica je,dugo je sa pokojnim suprugom živjela u Njemačkoj a nažalost nisu imali djece.

Gotovo sam sigurna  da će pristati.

----------


## ronin

Htjela sam još reći,ako gospođa pristane,moram se pobrinuti da je mali upozna i da do tada ona njemu više ne bude nepoznato lice već teta kojoj vjeruje.

Ne znam kako da joj predložim za novac,ona je financijski zbrinuta,bojim se da je ne uvrijedim,no moram joj ponuditi određenu nadoknadu?

Ajde cure moje,molim vas savjet kako da to najbolje izvedem.
Više glava je pametnije od jedne.  :Smile:

----------


## Zeko1

možda i ne. ako bi to njoj bilo zadovoljstvo, onda a novac joj nije toliko potreban, možda sa zvonkecom ponijeti što mu je potrebno, a njoj kupiti neki lijepi poklon

----------


## Zeko1

kad joj je termin za roditi?

----------


## ronin

> možda i ne. ako bi to njoj bilo zadovoljstvo, onda a novac joj nije toliko potreban, možda sa zvonkecom ponijeti što mu je potrebno, a njoj kupiti neki lijepi poklon


ma vjerujem da će tako na kraju i biti,a ja ću u svakom slučaju kad budem s njom razgovarala spomenuti "nadoknadu" pa ću vidjeti kako diše po tom pitanju...teško je znati unaprijed.

što se termina tiče  radi se o sredini siječnja no da ne izlanem nešto krivo ,ili ne prenesem njenu (možebitno)netočnu informaciju,pogledati ću na povijesti bolesti datum ZM pa ću znati točno.

i imam molbu za cure iz Karlovca.
možete li mi na pp poslati preporuku za dobrog pedijatra u Karlovcu

----------


## lukava puščica

može i meni podatke na pp?
vec sam uplatila nesto preko neta ali nisam sigurna jesam li dobro buduci da se tek ucim s tim tokenom i silnim siframa pa bi sad koji podatak vise osim broja racuna. 
pliz.

----------


## zmaj

ja konačno riješila obećano  :Razz:  
čekam povratne info o platnenim 8) 

i ja sam za pomalo kapanje novca...neg da joj daš...ak, se bu što bunila, hmmm - želja donatora je takva...evo bar moja
dok se ne nauči  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjica

Gle, Ronin, koliko ja pratim ovu temu ti još nemaš dovoljno novaca da uopće budeš na pozitivnoj nuli s Marininim dugovima i ostalim rashodima. Jel to točno ili sam nešta krivo pokopčala?

Ali ako nisam krivo pokopčala, ti nam onda signaliziraj kada dođe ta pozitivna nula. Ja mogu npr. obećati da ću poslije svakog prvog u mjesecu prebaciti 50 kn na račun. I tako ti se prijavimo sve koje možemo odvojiti neku cifru i ti otprilike znaš s čim možeš računati svaki mjesec. 

Marina ionako neće biti previše mobilna i predpostaviti ćemo da će biti sasvim lijepo od tebe što ćeš osobno plaćati račune ili joj dovoziti stvari iz grada. A nije da neće imati neku "pinku" u džepu, pa vjerujemo da će ostvariti pravo na porodiljni, tj. naknadu.

Ja isto podržavam da ti vodiš računa o svim financijama jer  mislim da ona nikako nije dovoljno zrela razumno raspolagati s novcima. To je proces koji se uči godinama, a ona za to nije imala vremena niti prihode da s njima pokusira u životnoj školi.  :Love:

----------


## ronin

Uf,ma kakva pozitivna nula.
Samo je ugašen požar što se tiče gorućih režija koje je trebalo platiti.
Ona je još dužna nekakve dvije tisuće kuna,što se može vratiti kroz određeno vrijeme ako se novac bude racionalno koristio.

Tu su još neriješeni računi s roditeljima,što je ona kad me na početku izvjestila o svoti koja joj treba ubrojila,a što ja ,nakon svega što sam čula o toj obitelji,više ne uzimam pod dug.
Pogotovo stoga što sam je maknula od njih čak dalje nego je bio prvi plan.
Ja sam na umu imala jednu drugu vikendicu,a zahvaljujući informaciji jedne moje prijateljice došli smo do ove kućice što je ispalo milijun puta bolje rješenje.

Ja sad svaku kunu koja stiže planiram uštedjeti za njenu rentu,s  tim da ona ostvaruje pravo na 1663 kn porodiljnog.
Imati će naravno režije,bez stanarine i grijanja jer imamo drva.Puuno manji izdaci nego dosad.

Ma biti će OK,ako bude pametna i bude dojila i koristila platnene pelene,neće uopće imati veće troškove.

----------


## Ariens

Kako se stoji s robicom za bebu i nekim nuznim stvarima?
Zna li se je li decko ili curica   :Smile:  
Ja imam nesto robice koju mogu pokloniti, par pelenica, plasticnu podlogu za prematanje i jos neke stvari ...

----------


## ronin

Dečko je!
Dobili smo par paketa,robice zasada ima dovoljno no ako ustreba ja ću svakako zamoliti.Nadam se da ćemo trebati platnene   :Smile:

----------


## Tea

Ronin, ako se odluči na platnene, javi mi! Ja sam voljna u i u tom smislu pomoći   :Wink:

----------


## ronin

cure imam tri dobre vijesti!

-na računu je 1000 kuna više od posljednjeg update-a :D 
(ali ovaj novac ne dižem za sada)

-nazvala sam jutros gospođu Danicu i ukratko joj izložila problem,
gospođa ne da je pristala nego jedva čeka upoznati maloga!
Također mi je rekla da joj posebno teško pada Božić otkad je sama,ne pamti kada je ispekla zadnji put kolače jer nema kome,i ja mislim drage moje,a neću puno unaprijed pričati,da će to biti jako jako sretna kombinacija i za budućnost.Sam Bog mi ju je poslao u pamet!

Cure oprostite ali ja sam toliko sretna ovom reakcijom te drage gospođe ,toliki mi je kamen pao sa srca,užasno me morilo što će biti a ipak se sve polako rješava!Za novac nije htjela ni čuti,rekla mi je da je sretna što može pomoći a da je i inače dosta usamljena.

I još jedna stvar...zmaj,tea,ariens;ako imate skroz malih pelenica za poslati molim na podatke iz PP-a ili vam ih opet pošaljem...
odlučili smo probati a ako bude išlo zamoliti ću još cura za pomoć,da ne pošalju uzalud.

 :Heart:

----------


## dalmatinka

Prima li dječji doplatak ?
600 kn ( za dvoje djece ) bi joj svakako popravilo budžet.

----------


## traktorka

> -nazvala sam jutros gospođu Danicu i ukratko joj izložila problem,
> gospođa ne da je pristala nego jedva čeka upoznati maloga!
> Također mi je rekla da joj posebno teško pada Božić otkad je sama,ne pamti kada je ispekla zadnji put kolače jer nema kome,i ja mislim drage moje,a neću puno unaprijed pričati,da će to biti jako jako sretna kombinacija i za budućnost.Sam Bog mi ju je poslao u pamet!


Živjela gospođa Danica  :D   :Klap:

----------


## ZO

:D  :D ma jednostavno plačem od sreće   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

ne prima zato što su je financirali starci.koliko god da su s jedne strane zadrti toliko nisu bili kruha gladni ,jer kao prvo,1992 došli su kao izbjeglice iz Bosne sa imovinom koju su prodali tako da su živjeli normalno...sve je počelo odlaziti k vragu kad se stari propio.

Sad će podnijeti zahtjev za doplatkom,a evo još malo i otvara porodiljni.  :Smile:

----------


## ronin

> :D  :D ma jednostavno plačem od sreće


i ja isto!
vidjela si me jučer draga,toliko me ovo sve iscrpilo fizički i psihički,da sam u ove dane izgubila tri kile.
bit će sve dobro.  :Heart:

----------


## Tashunica

*ronin* super vijesti, bravo za gospođu Danicu   :Heart:  

Što se tiče novaca mislim da je najbolje rješenje da se ti brineš o njima, ako si u mogućnosti naravno.
Ja sam i dalje spremna uplatiti koju kunu mjesečno, treba tom mladom biću pomoći.

----------


## enya22

:D  
*ronin*  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ronin

> *ronin* super vijesti, bravo za gospođu Danicu   
> 
> Što se tiče novaca mislim da je najbolje rješenje da se ti brineš o njima, ako si u mogućnosti naravno.
> Ja sam i dalje spremna uplatiti koju kunu mjesečno, treba tom mladom biću pomoći.


Nemam drugog izbora.Iako mi je malo opterećenje,imati tuđi novac na računu moram priznati.Osjećam ga kao strano tijelo,ne znam jel me razumijete.
Ovaj vikend ćemo je preseliti pa će biti sve lakše.
Ja sam ovih dana totalno zapostavila svoje obaveze,nagomilao mi se posao,moram organizirati novi maturalac a miša mu maloga ni svoje račune nisam platila...  :Grin:  a proteklih dana sam non stop plaćala račune,baš neki čudan osjećaj.

----------


## coccinella

> -nazvala sam jutros gospođu Danicu i ukratko joj izložila problem,
> gospođa ne da je pristala nego jedva čeka upoznati maloga!
> Također mi je rekla da joj posebno teško pada Božić otkad je sama,ne pamti kada je ispekla zadnji put kolače jer nema kome,i ja mislim drage moje,a neću puno unaprijed pričati,da će to biti jako jako sretna kombinacija i za budućnost.Sam Bog mi ju je poslao u pamet!


 :D  
Ima još dobrih ljudi.   :Heart:  

Ronin, ako bude prihvatila platnene, i ja sam bih rado nešto poslala.

----------


## ronin

> Ronin, ako bude prihvatila platnene, i ja sam bih rado nešto poslala.


Naravno!A sad imam domaću zadaću:iščitavanje pdf-a o platnenim!
Nemam s njima iskustva,mi smo pelene prerasli,pa ću sada guštati u tim krasnim pelenicama.

----------


## Ariens

> I još jedna stvar...zmaj,tea,ariens;ako imate skroz malih pelenica za poslati molim na podatke iz PP-a ili vam ih opet pošaljem...
> odlučili smo probati a ako bude išlo zamoliti ću još cura za pomoć,da ne pošalju uzalud.


Ja nazalost imam samo velike pelenice - kamaris i rodinu pusu

----------


## ronin

Eh da,moram vam se pohvaliti!  :Smile:  

Marina me zamolila da prihvatim krsno kumstvo,a malecki bi trebao dobiti ime po kumi:Nikola  :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

prekrasno!!!

----------


## DorinaMama

:D bravo za sve što si izorganizirala Ronin, napredak je vidljiv. Brini ti o lovi makar ti je to opterećenje bit će bolje, bravo za gđu. Danicu možda s njom i Marina dobije baku a isto tako i dječica i bravo za kumstvo. Kad bude neka božičnica sjela ponovno ćemo nešto uplatiti.

----------


## zmaj

moj je od rođenja bio u Kamarisu...sad, to jesu ogromne pelene iako su one size...pa bi se možda uplašila  :Razz:  
al, rodina pusa je isto one size i ok je za novorođenčad...
uostalom, vidim da su se neke šivalice javile...pa možda padne koja malena pelena....
cure, kako ćemo???
vi koje šijete, pretpostavljam da će te imat nešto materijala za koju pelenicu...
a mi nešivaćice??? koje malecke pelene da pošaljemo??

----------


## Ariens

Ja nisam imala iskustva s platnenopelenastvom od rodjenja pa ne znam nista o velicinama... jedino sam cak dva puta cula da su radi prevelikog kamarisa odustali od platnenih  :/ 
Ma saljem ja pelenice   :Grin:  bebac ce ionako narasti brzo   :Heart:

----------


## zmaj

pa da....proberem od onog što mislim da je ok...i eto!!
al, mislim da će mi trebat adresa ponovno, jer praznim inbox, a nisam niš sejvala  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ariens

ja cu ti poslati ... frisko sam dobila podatke

----------


## ronin

super cure! :D 

ako budete više danas na netu slobodno  si šaljite podatke međusobno jer idem na posao i nema me do navečer!

ako ne,javim se navečer!  :Kiss:

----------


## zmaj

cure, koje smo iz Zg, oćemo slat pojedinačno pošiljke...il skupit i poslat odjednom??

----------


## Ariens

Ja cu slati direktno  :Smile: 

a sad vise ne mogu pisati jer Maja divlja po kuci   :Razz:

----------


## nikolicc

jel može i meni netko poslati podatke za uplatu na pp  :Smile:

----------


## rayna

uplaceno   :Smile:

----------


## Stea

molim da mi netko pošalje podatke na pp

----------


## Stea

dobila sam info. hvala!   :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

Platnene  pelene - Ja imam i malih i velikih i one size pelena i ako se odlučite, nema frke - bit će ih lijepih i novih    :Smile:

----------


## Tonka001

uplaćeno još malo kunica   :Heart:

----------


## Sanjica

Ovo s gospođom Danicom i kumstvom malog Nikole natjeralo mi je suze na oči.  :Heart:  

Sve više mi ova priča sliči na one divne, njunjave božićne filmove u kojima se sve romantično poklopi i na kraju završi happy and-om uz vatru iz kamina, okićen bor i svi zajedno pjevaju.
 :Love:

----------


## ronin

> Ovo s gospođom Danicom i kumstvom malog Nikole natjeralo mi je suze na oči.  
> 
> Sve više mi ova priča sliči na one divne, njunjave božićne filmove u kojima se sve romantično poklopi i na kraju završi happy and-om uz vatru iz kamina, okićen bor i svi zajedno pjevaju.


a zar nije bilo dosta suza?

A sada zaozbiljno:ne usudim se u glavi razvijati neke idealne scenarije,iako moram priznati da polažem velike nade da će se možda ovdje stvoriti neki prisniji odnosi.Zašto ne.

U glavi,potajno,vrtim svakakve filmove,baš nešto ovakvo kako Sanjica opisuje  :Heart:  a onda sama sebe poklopim sa mišlju da zabrijavam neke happy endve iz limunada filmova.

ali zasad je sve OK

----------


## ronin

I htjela sam reći da je danas sjelo 400 kn.Ove ćemo skupljati ko hrčci i ne dirati neko vrijeme.  :Smile:

----------


## Jazzarella

Ronin ti si moj idol!   :Love:   Molim ako može i meni podaci za uplatu preko interneta. Hrabroj mami i njenim bebicama veliko  :Heart:

----------


## ronin

hvala ti puno  :Heart:  

_mukica editirala ovaj diio posta s adresom i podacima banke na zahtjev ronin_

 :Love:

----------


## ronin

opet ja umjesto na pp...oprostite,nek netko izbriše(ovo mi je drugi put)

očito sam umorna  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------

Još jedna koja bi pomogla, mogu li podaci za uplatu na pp? Možda ne bi bilo loše ponoviti   za sve da ne pitamo isto?  :Love:

----------


## ZO

imaš 2 posta iznad - otišlo javno....

----------


## mina

ronin   :Naklon:  

nisam još uspjela poloviti cijeli topic (nemam toliko vremena visiti na kompu) ali rasplakala si me   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## aqua

> a da vidite kako su bile naslovljene donacije  
> 
> uz jednu je pisalo "paketić ljubavi i pažnje"
> 
> e pa tko god je napisao nek zna da me dirnuo do suza


ja  :Embarassed: 
o tome smo pričali na pp, kako joj zapravo osim novaca treba i ljubav i pažnja..

----------


## bfamily

Ronin, stvarno si divna osoba.   :Kiss:  
I ja molim podatke na pp. Ispričala sam mami o ovoj akciji i ona bi se uključila. Nadam se da će Marini od sad pa na dalje cvati same ruže u životu. Njoj i dječici želim puno puno sreće.   :Love:  
A tebi Ronin se uistinu divim.

----------


## ronin

evo cure javljam se samo brzinski,danas prvo imam jedno vjenčanje u dva,pa poslije selimo malenu.(danas i sutra)

prvo izvješće:jučer je sjelo još 150 kuna,te također ubrajamo u one koje ne diramo  :Smile:  

tko god me treba podatke ili bilo kakvu informaciju može poslati pp,mislila sam da ostanu javno podaci,no nekako se ne osjećam najugodnije tako,ipak je to dostupno svima kako s foruma tako i šire.

dakle,ako netko treba informacije o adresi,broju moba i slično,kontaktirajte me.  :Heart:  

već ste puno,puno pomogli.  :Love:

----------


## ivaa

aj pliz i meni na pp podatke

----------


## ronin

evo cure kratkog izvještaja kako je prošla selidba:

Jako smo zadovoljni!
kuća je u odličnom stanju,pogotovo je bio domaćinski ugođaj kad smo je zagrijali,no kako je vikend bio prilično topao nije trebalo puno grijati.
Drva smo za ovaj tjedan dovezli u autu a moj će deda krajem tjedna dopeljati ostatak,do petka najkasnije.
Jučer navečer su moji kumovi u caddyu dovezli perilicu,također smo nariktali Tv i video i raspakirali sve kutije s odjećom.Malo nas je iživcirao kinderbet jer ga je trebalo rastavljati i sastavljati,no dobro.

Jučer nam je na kraju bilo jako živo i veselo,jer je u kući bilo petero odraslih ljudi i četvero djece.  :Smile:  
Kuća je,čim su se po njoj  razvukle igračke-puzzle,bageri,kamioni,dobila onaj dječji štih pa su se njeni novi stanari vrlo brzo udomaćili.

Moram vam samo reći da je zvonkec jučer djelovao jako hiperaktivno i veselo,kao mali zvrk,trčkarao je  po kući,po dvorištu,a dobio je i biciklić od mojih kumova,samo kaj nema pojma o gaženju pedali.  :Grin:  

Ostavili smo ih zadovoljne i umorne,punog frižidera , u njihovom novom toplom domu.Osjećam se sretno i ispunjeno.  :Heart:  

Što se novaca tiče,više ništa nije sjedalo poslije zadnjeg izvještaja,no nadam se da će još sjesti ponešto u 12.mjesecu,ako ništa drugo ja sam joj obećala pola Božićnice,znači to će biti još 500 kunića.No novac na kupu ću još neko vrijeme držati ja,dok ne vidim koliko je odgovorna s njim.

E sad,kad smo sve zbrojili i oduzeli,ne bi bilo zgorega napraviti kakvu zalihu živežnih namirnica:ulja,tijesta,brašna,šećera,možda kakva kobasica,sok,čaj,napolitanke,higijenske potrepštine...sve ono što bi joj olakšalo budžet dok  ne uđe  u kolotečinu s prihodima i rashodima.
Cure ako ste voljne pomoći i na taj način,kontaktirajte me na pp,no u svakom slučaju velika hvala na dosadašnjoj pomoći koja je bila plemenita i velika.  :Heart:  

Upoznavanje s tetom Danicom biti će krajem tjedna,najkasnije u subotu...dobijete potpuni izvještaj,naravno.

----------


## anchie76

Ovaj topic se zakljucava u skladu s  novim pravilima ovog podforuma

Ukoliko imate stvari ili robu koju biste htjeli donirati da kontaktirate Ronin putem privatnih poruka.

Zahvaljujem na razumijevanju   :Smile:

----------

